# Pet playgrounds fencing?



## Erica (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi. We're getting the pet playgrounds fencing for our dogs and I was wondering if anyone had tried it with their goats. We'll be getting Nigerian dwarfs. I've spoken to the pet playgrounds people and they said it should be fine, but I wanted to see if anyone had actually used it before we decided to go ahead and order it for a pasture. Thanks!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm not familiar with that product, but at $6.50/linear ft it seems very expensive. Putting up a normal fence with posts is certainly a whole lot cheaper, even if some quality wire is used. Maybe someone with more familiarity with that product will chime in to help ya better.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 22, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH @Erica Glad you joined us. Not really familiar with the fencing you're referring to.   But there ARE quite a few threads/discussions about fencing here on the forum. Browse around and make yourself at home.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 22, 2017)

Coated welded wire on the lower 1/3 of the height of the fence and polypropylene mesh on the upper 2/3rds is what it looks like.






https://www.petplaygrounds.com/how-it-works/


----------



## Jeanne Sheridan (Oct 25, 2017)

The bottom 1/3 should be OK but I'd be concerned about the poly mesh for the top 2/3.  Also with this fencing you are paying for the no dig flare at the bottom that you shouldn't need for your goats. We used a poly mesh as a quick, cheap fix last spring when we had a tree fall and take out about 20 feet of fencing.  It was initially quick but in the end not a good solutions.  Our goats are about 50/50 with and without horns. Those with horns were constantly catching them in the poly mesh. Our buck tore about 10 feet down after getting caught the second day we have it up.  We have Nubian goats so we are probably fencing higher than you would need to go but we aren't even close to the $6.50/linear foot mentioned above.  We use a 2"x4" 5' tall woven wire mesh attached to t-posts with wooden posts at corners.  We tried the welded type in our first area but our big does weight is enough to break the weld points and it starts to fall apart.  With the smaller Nigerian goats the welded could work for you and it's about half the price.  4'x100' is about $70 here plus the price of posts.


----------

